# In-ko-pah RR: New pics



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are a couple photos I shot today...



The desert is in bloom as an Alco RS-3n pulls a freight through Serenity Canyon:













In this staged publicity photo for the railroad, a passenger train pauses atop the Serenity Canyon viaduct, while a freight passes below. In the foreground, the "Tin Lizard" railbus rolls through a cut next to the abandoned Monolith Mine:














Enjoy!


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

as usual, great photography.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Tom!

Here's a couple more pics...



In this one, a passenger train goes through a rock cut before heading across the Serenity Canyon viaduct:












And in this shot, a boxcar long past its prime sits beside the Mineral Ridge Mill. I still need to build some stairs to the door of the mill:


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful Ray, simply marvelous photos!

Thanks for sharing,

Don


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Still haven't had time to do any modeling, but here are a few more recent photos…

Multiple crossings over Serenity Canyon:











The sorting house at the top of the Mineral Ridge Mill, with the Cliffside Mine visible in the background at upper right:











A train passes through the town of Mineral Ridge:











Enjoy!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, great pics! The one of the boxcar I thought was real


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a little time today to put up a few more pics...



Here's the ore bin at the Princess Shilo Mine:












A freight train pulled by a steam locomotive passes through the town of Dos Manos:












Here's a close up view of structures at the Cliffside Mine. On the left is the powder magazine, where explosives are kept. On the right is the wooden ore bin:












An old stone cabin at the ruins of the Monolith Mine:












And here's the interior of the cabin. A 55-gallon drum has been turned into a crude wood-burning stove:












Also, yesterday we finally replaced our flimsy, canvas-topped gazebo with a new, all-metal one. Made by Hampton Bay, it's attractive and very sturdy! I had to replace the canvas on the old one every two years, at least. This one should last a good long time:


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow that looks Amazing. Your buildings are so detailed and look real.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Today the In-ko-pah Railroad was "invaded" by distinguished guests from LargeScaleCentral and myLargeScale! We had Mike Reilly, Randy Stone, J.J., Greg E., and Greg's father-in-law. Afterwards we went to Chili's for lunch. All in all, a very fun time!: 




































Also, here are a couple new pics of the layout. In this first shot, a train is seen from below as it crosses the big trestle over Serenity Canyon:












Here's a shot from late in the day as a freight train crosses a stone arch bridge at the west end of the line. Above it is the Princess Shilo Mine. The Cliffside Mine can be seen in the distance at the top:












Enjoy!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to Ray's is always a pleasure. He's a great host...and the builder of a fantastic garden railroad. I really enjoy the high level of detail he puts into his layout.


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ray...

Your layout is just superb! All of the excellent variety certainly does compliment and enrich each scene from every angle. Obviously, a lot of thought went into every aspect. I suspect that you enjoy great pleasure from your accomplishments - I certainly do!

Thanks for sharing the wonderful photo's!

Gary


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had a good time. This So Cal weather was wonderful today too. Laughing, scratching, happy friends watching trains run. Don't get no better than this.

Tommy&#55357;&#56846;
Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rady and I drove over to see Ray. We stayed at Mikey's 

We had a great time. 

Thanks Ray 

JJ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I'm glad it wasn't so hot yesterday as it was today -- 92. Not so comfortable for standing out in the sun.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Ray it's your layout that is HOT. While all the photos you post of your layout and the buildings you create are great, they just don't do your layout justice.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

For the past few months I haven't been able to get any modeling done, but recently I had a little time and felt the need to work outdoors. I've long planned to put a small depot between the tracks at the town of Dos Manos, so I decided to do some prep work for that. 



Until now, the tracks going through that area have just been on dirt, rocks and ballast. Even on the two stone bridges, there was a couple inches of soil under the tracks. I wanted to replace this with a concrete base, and also create a concrete foundation and sidewalks for the depot. 



In this shot I've removed the track at the edge of the layout, dug out the ballast under it, and poured some concrete into the bridge. I used 1/4" hardware cloth to reinforce the concrete. The concrete is actually a mix of vinyl concrete patcher and high strength mortar mix:











I built up the track base, foundation, and sidewalk a little at a time, in sections. I also left a depression in the middle of the foundation -- this will be used to hold the wiring for the depot's lights. There is a 3/8" copper tube used as a conduit for the wiring. Then I marked the position of the tracks onto the concrete base, and built two forms out of foam core art board. These were positioned on the base in preparation for pouring the sidewalk:























Here's how it looked the next morning after I'd removed the forms:












Here's how it looks with some ballast added to two of the tracks. I may use a different colored ballast on the track closest to the town buildings, or I may glue on timbers between the rails, like at a grade crossing:












The depot foundation is still rough. I won't finalize it until I have designed the depot, and know exactly what the dimensions will be:












Anyway, that's all I've got for now.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

To clarify my statement above, anyone that gets anywhere close to San Diego, needs to contact Ray about seeing his layout as the photos while great just isn't anything like being there to see it first hand. And then with Ray adding new items all the time, return trips will always be of interest as what Ray does is pure art. Railroad modeling art. Ray could charge me for admission and I would gladly pay to see his layout.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Way back when I first envisioned this depot, it would have been one of my first buildings. I used an antiquated 3D modeling program to create a couple renderings of what I had in mind:



























However, at the time I decided that I should wait until had some more experience with structures, before attempting something as relatively complex as the depot. I'm glad I waited, because I know a lot more about what I'm doing now, than I did then. I will be using different materials than I had originally planned to use.

Today I put together a crude foam core mockup of the depot and placed it on the layout, to help me get a feel for how it will look and fit into the town. The center part of the building will be two stories. Both that section, and the west wing, will have peaked roofs covered with Spanish tiles. I decided to add an east wing which will be an open, shaded waiting area. This will have a flat roof supported by arches. Here are some photos from various angles:
























































What do you think?


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

_*Ray...that is going to be a very unique building. Another challenge for you...right on! The location/position seems perfect. I like the tracks on two sides of the building - gives a feeling of authenticity...old time railroading.

Gary*_


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it Ray. Will you use Plastruct Spanish roof tiles or make your own?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just something that bothers me. Would there be enough room to open the doors if a train was sitting on the tracks. Maybe make the building a little thinner fore and aft?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Rod, the tiles will be individual pieces. For my Hotel Torgo I made them all from pieces of styrene tubing. I think for this I'll probably try making a mold and casting them in resin.

Rich, there is enough room for doors to open, however I do plan to squeeze the building a little bit narrower. It'll probably still be fudging the clearances a little but I just have to make the best of a difficult location.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooo wee, that is looking mighty fine Ray! 

-Jim


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't complaining or criticizing your plans. I have seen a few stations that look very nice until a train is there. Then there is maybe enough room for the passengers to sidle sideways between the station and the train. Ruins the illusion for me.
Perhaps, only as a suggestion, you could make the openings on the end slightly narrower than on the front and back and thus slim it down a little. I have always admired your work and am sure that whatever decision you make the statioin will be outstanding.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

No problem Rich, I'm always open to suggestions and constructive criticism.


----------

